# First time to use linseed oil



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

This is my first time using boiled linseed oil for a finish I've done put one coat on waited 20 minuets and wiped off the access and put it up to finish drying how often can I put another coat and how many will be enough?


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Generally I dry the sticks for at least a day before putting on another coat. I find 3 coats is the most I need.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yaxely is right on the button with the BLO.

I sometimes add a bit of oil based stain to the BLO to add some color to woods that don't darken naturally with oil alone. After the BLO dries for several days I usually put a spar polyurethane finish on the stick to help protect during use.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks guys for the advice I was thinking the same thing just wanted to be sure.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Randyl476 remember our humidity down here can add to the drying time. If after 24 hours it is still a bit tacky give it another day with some time in the sun.
Randy


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

You are right CV3 about the humidity I'm going to put another coat on tonight when I get off work and let them hang it my shed it gets hot in there in the day time even hotter up stairs.


----------

